# Primer / Primera



## Dejesus Cisneros

Muchas personas, incluyendo la TV mexicana usan (la primer vez) en su vocabulario, la palabra (primera) la han anulado.¿Es correcto?

Dejesus.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Puede que se coma la "a" como consecuencia de hablar más floja y fácilmente.


----------



## lazarus1907

No, no es correcto.



> *primero -ra*
> La apócope ante sustantivos femeninos es un arcaísmo que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual: la primer vez  .
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## gato2

Desde luego en España suena muy raro


----------



## paprika

Claro que no es correcto, es horrible, pero no te imaginas cuántas personas cometen este error en México: 
La primer semana cuando debe ser la primera semana, la primer vez cuando lo correcto es la primera vez, errores de concordancia. 

Saludos,


----------



## belén

Aquí se discutió largo y tendido el asunto de primer/primera

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Moisito

Si fuera correcto nunca utilizaríamos la palabra _primera (primera _vez_, primera _persona, etc). 

La solución está en que las oraciones tienen que concordar en *género* y número. Además, si fuera esto correcto podríamos decir: "la primera *veces*" y para hacerlo del todo "correcto" se podría decir: *"*la *primer veces".
*
Por tanto, al igual que no es correcto la última expresión pensemos que tampoco lo es la que todos estamos hablando.


----------



## elcampet

Gracias por fortalecer mi convicción, ojalá no siga generalizándose cada vez más este error en mi país. Quisiera saber si en otros paises de habla hispana también se presenta esta costumbre de equivocar el género de tal palabra. Gracias mil.



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No, no es correcto.


Perdón, pero cuando dices la apócope incurres en una cacofonía, no es méjor decir EL APÓCOPE o me equivoco. Gracias.


----------



## Maruja14

elcampet said:
			
		

> Perdón, pero cuando dices la apócope incurres en una cacofonía, no es méjor decir EL APÓCOPE o me equivoco. Gracias.


 
El artículo femenino _la_ toma obligatoriamente la forma _el_ cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente _a-_ o _ha-_), con muy pocas excepciones.

"Apócope" no tiene la primera "a" tónica.


----------



## Jellby

Curioso... yo siempre había considerado que "apócope" era una palabra masculina, y resulta que es femenina.


----------



## natasha2000

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
EL ASA es como EL AGUA - sustantivo femenino, pero lleva el artículo masculino pque es uno de esos sustantivos que empiezan con A o HA y al mismo tiempo este A o HA lleva el acento.

Mi pregunta es: si entre el artículo y el sustantivo hay algo más, todo queda igual o el artículo cambia de género?

*la primer asa* o *el primer asa*

*una doble asa* o *un doble asa

*Eso pregunto pque el texto en que estoy trabajando ahora, en un sitio pone *una doble asa* y en otro sitio pone *la **primer asa*. El texto está escrito por un nativo, así que, estoy un poco confundida....

Gracias de antemano.
Nat.


----------



## Aviador

Natasha,

yo creo que lo correcto es «la primer*a* asa».

Mira lo que opina la RAE en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_:



> *primero -ra*. *1.* Adjetivo ordinal que significa ‘que ocupa el primer lugar en una serie’. Se apocopa en la forma _primer_ cuando precede a un sustantivo masculino singular, aunque entre ambos se interponga otra palabra: _el primer ministro, mi primer gran amor._ La apócope es opcional si _primero_ aparece antepuesto y coordinado con otro adjetivo: _«Schoenberg_ [...] _escribe como si fuera el primero y último día de la creación»_ (Melo _Notas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«El final absurdo de su primer y último amigo lo dejó indiferente»_ (Jodorowsky _Pájaro_ [Chile 1992]). *La apócope ante sustantivos femeninos es un arcaísmo que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual: la primer vez*...
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Saludos​


----------



## Antpax

Hola Nat:

Yo diría la "primera asa" sin duda y apostaría que está bien, pero no te lo puedo asegurar 100%. Si bien en este caso he podido dudar un poco, no lo hago en otros ejemplos como "la primera actuación" (jamás "el primer actuación").

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## natasha2000

**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Ahora lo tengo. Lo que a mi me confundió era eso *primer*. En el texto pone:

*una doble asa*

y luego

*la primer asa*

Pues... El "escritor" tiene una costumbre muy mala  de poner *primer *cuando hay que poner *primera *(lo sé demasiado bien, que me he leído muchos de los textos suyos!) Pues, en conjunto con el sustantivo tan chungo como ASA.... Todo se me ha liado en la cabeza. En conclusión, el error del "escritor" no fue con el sustantivo ASA, sino con ese dichoso "primer" que siempre lo pone mal. A ver si le pillo y le enseño lo que puso el Aviador:

*La apócope ante sustantivos femeninos es un arcaísmo que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual: la primer vez*...

Sí es lo muy suyo decir: La primer vez.... 

Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad... Más de una vez me habéis sacado rápidamente de apuros y confusiones ...

Nat.


----------



## Jellby

natasha2000 said:


> Mi pregunta es: si entre el artículo y el sustantivo hay algo más, todo queda igual o el artículo cambia de género?



Sólo cambia el artículo, y sólo cambia en singular, y sólo cuando no hay ninguna palabra entre el artículo y el sustantivo. El adjetivo no cambia nunca.

El artículo que cambia es sólo "la" (que se convierte en "el"). Se admite también sustituir "una", "alguna" y "ninguna" por "un", "algún" y "ningún", pero también es correcto no hacerlo.

En concreto:

El agua
Las aguas
Esta agua
El agua fría
La fría agua


----------



## aleCcowaN

El DPD recalca que el usar la apócope primer delante de un sustantivo de género femenino es un arcaísmo "que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual". De todos modos no lo condena, pero tampoco hace distingos entre cualquier sustantivo y aquéllos que comienzan con la vocal a tónica. Así que sería "la primera vez" y "la primera asa". 

Por ejemplo, en el Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual, de la RAE, aparece un solo caso de "primer agua" proveniente de la Argentina, y 6 casos de "primera agua", 4 españoles, uno chileno y uno argentino. Muchos más casos, pero idéntica proporción en el Corpus Diacrónico. 

En la Argentina decir "primer ver" o "primer asa" es una ultracorrección muy frecuente.


----------



## L4ut4r0

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina decir "primer vez" o "primer asa" es una ultracorrección muy frecuente.



¿Por qué ultracorrección y no arcaísmo, como dice el DPD?


----------



## aleCcowaN

L4ut4r0 said:


> ¿Por qué ultracorrección y no arcaísmo, como dice el DPD?


Si fuera un arcaísmo, la gente debería repetirlo sistemáticamente y traspasarlo de generación en generación o adoptarlo a partir de la lectura de un texto. En las aulas, durante los primeros grados de la educación elemental, los maestros corrigen sistemáticamente (o lo hacían) expresiones como "la agua", "alguna agua" y todas las relacionadas. No hay corrección para "primera agua", que obviamente no es una expresión muy usada, pero si sirve de ejemplo, la expresión generalizada aquí en todo registro es "primera vez", y recuerdo que se corregía "primer vez" en la escuela. Al menos es así para el lenguaje estándar de facto, que es el de los grandes centros urbanos del Litoral.


----------



## Mangato

La cacofonía, o mal sonido solo sucede cuando coincide el artículo femenino con palabra que comienza con el fonema que comienza con a o ha  y que forman sílabas tónicas. En este caso se cambia el artículo. En los restantes casos no. Así decimos _la anterior_ ocasión,  _la antigua_ costumbre, pero no decimos _la ansia_ de vivir, sino _el ansia de vivir_

_Saludos_


----------



## L4ut4r0

aleCcowaN said:


> Si fuera un arcaísmo, la gente debería repetirlo sistemáticamente y traspasarlo de generación en generación o adoptarlo a partir de la lectura de un texto.


Y yo creo que eso es lo que pasa cuando los argentinos dicen "la primer vez".



aleCcowaN said:


> la expresión generalizada aquí en todo registro es "primera vez", y recuerdo que se corregía "primer vez" en la escuela. Al menos es así para el lenguaje estándar de facto, que es el de los grandes centros urbanos del Litoral.



Ya otro argentino me dijo lo mismo, que allá decir "la primer vez" está mal visto. Pero aquí no lo dice nadie, por lo tanto (en mi mente) "la primer vez" es algo típico de los argentinos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Es que en Argentina creo que es más común la forma "arcaica" de apocopar ante el femenino que la "normal culta".


En mi opinión decimos más la primer noche, que la primera noche, la primer canción que la primera canción, etc.

PD: A mí en la escuela NUNCA me lo corrigieron y yo hablo así.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Como mecanismo aproximado y para tener alguna referencia, busqué "primera vez" y "primer vez" en los sitios .ar, usando google.com.ar, y buscando los últimos resultados. Hay 826 resultados para la primera, y 626 para la segunda, sin incluir los "resultados omitidos", porque al superar los 1000 resultados, Google no los presenta y las cifras no son ciertas.

Obviamente se la oye muy frecuentemente. Muy poco en los sectores "populares" de cualquier raza, es fuertemente un fenómeno más bien de clase media. Muy largo para poner caso por caso, yo mismo dije más de una vez "la primer vez", y soy consciente de por qué lo dije, quienes otros lo dicen, y sus formaciones y motivaciones. Si fuera un arcaísmo el uso sería sistemático para la misma persona, pero siempre me llama la atención que oscila. Es como esas faltas de ortografía donde la gente pone s o c alternadamente.

El Corpus Diacrónico del Español, en el sitio de la RAE, trae 467 casos de "primera vez" en textos argentinos, y sólo 2 casos de "primer vez", del mismo origen. Esos dos casos son de Hilario Ascasubi, un escritor costumbrista, y uno de ellos es puesto en boca de un paisano, por lo que podría pensarse que Ascasubi atestigua el habla popular de la época, y sí, es un arcaísmo. Pero Ascasubi también tiene 6 casos de "primera vez" entre sus textos, tres de "Santos Vega, el payador", otros dos en el mismo texto del cual sale la forma "arcaica", también de la boca de un gaucho.

No hay casos de una ni otra forma en el Martín Fierro y otros textos populares argentinos que hay en la red. Sin embargo el Martín Fierro contiene dos usos de "la agua" contra uno de "el agua" (hay otro que usa "del agua", pero la alternativa alteraría la longitud del verso).

Creo que se usa aquí más porque "primer vez" suena bien y "primer agua" suena mejor aún, donde bien y mejor son una percepción del otro sobre quien lo pronuncia, que por "heredar" el uso.

De todos modos, voy a permanecer atento, porque creo recordar una correlación entre los usos de "primer vez" y "si lo tendría ¡qué feliz sería!", y en tal caso esto apunta hacia la inmigración procedente del Norte de España.


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:


> De todos modos, voy a permanecer atento, porque creo recordar una correlación entre los usos de "primer vez" y "si lo tendría ¡qué feliz sería!", y en tal caso esto apunta hacia la inmigración procedente del Norte de España.



Gallegos? 


"El escritor" es uruguayo, y no argentino, pero creo que esto explica por qué él sigue diciendo "la primer vez", ya que tengo entendido que el argentino y el uruguayo son hermanos...


----------



## aleCcowaN

natasha2000 said:


> Gallegos?


Más tirando hacia la zona de Cantabria, Navarra y las zonas linderas de las regiones vecinas, y de eso me enteré a través de lingüistas españoles como Seco. Sin embargo aquí hubo un refuerzo por parte de la inmigración italiana que debe haberlo asimilado a alguna forma de su idioma o dialectos, porque si no es así no se explica la tremenda extensión que tiene en la zona pampeana las formas del tipo "si tendría dinero lo compraría".

Ahora, todo dependerá de si "el escritor", como dices tú (¿será el pequeño escribiente florentino?), puso "la primer asa" o "el primer asa", porque sobre el primer caso podemos discutir, pero el segundo es ultracorrección al cuadrado.


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:


> Más tirando hacia la zona de Cantabria, Navarra y las zonas linderas de las regiones vecinas, y de eso me enteré a través de lingüistas españoles como Seco. Sin embargo aquí hubo un refuerzo por parte de la inmigración italiana que debe haberlo asimilado a alguna forma de su idioma o dialectos, porque si no es así no se explica la tremenda extensión que tiene en la zona pampeana las formas del tipo "si tendría dinero lo compraría".
> 
> Ahora, todo dependerá de si "el escritor", como dices tú (¿será el pequeño escribiente florentino?), puso "la primer asa" o "el primer asa", porque sobre el primer caso podemos discutir, pero el segundo es ultracorrección al cuadrado.



"El escritor" es mi jefe y y de pequeño no tiene nada, creeme!

En serio, escribió "la primer asa", pero yo me confundí al poner la pregunta y  además me parece que, con tanto lío de el, la, primer, primera, asa etc., me pareció ver lo que no había (el primer asa, por ejemplo). En el momento cuando me di cuenta de mi error, lo tenía claro de que iba la confusión y eso era ese "primer" y no el artículo con palabras tipo asa, águila o agua...

Pero de todos modos tampoco lo tenía claro, así que, con este hilo, en vez de una, se me han aclarado dos cosas. 

Muchas gracias a todos. Las discusiones que tenéis, siempre resultan muy útiles. Al menos para mí.


----------



## SweetEssence

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos! Este es mi primer thread en un foro, sepan comprender si tengo algunos errores... 
Mi pregunta es: ¿Cuál de las dos opciones es correcta?
¿La PRIMER alumna o la PRIMERA alumna?
Gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Es primera alunma. Sucede que cuando un substantivo comienza por *a* o *ha *tónicas se cambia el artículo femenino por el masculino. Así se dice el agua o el hacha, pero no _el alumna,_ porque en este caso la sílaba tónica de alumna es la segunda.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

De acuerdo con Mangato. Pero tampoco corresponde la apócope aun en el caso en que el sustantivo empiece con _a_ tónica.

_La primera hacha no dio en el blanco, la segunda sí.

La primera agua que fluyó era barrosa, poco a poco se fue aclarando.
_


----------



## jazyk

Pero en Argentina parece común decir _la primer_ seguido de sustantivo femenino.


----------



## MOMO2

jazyk said:


> Pero en Argentina parece común decir _la primer_ seguido de sustantivo femenino.


 

¿Pero como lo dicen en la Argentina? ¿Prímer o primer? 

Momo2


----------



## jazyk

Primer, como se escribe, con el acento en la última sílaba.


----------



## MOMO2

jazyk said:


> Primer, como se escribe, con el acento en la última sílaba.


 
Entonces ni idea.
Lo siento.
Momo2


----------



## Mangato

MOMO2 said:


> Entonces ni idea.
> Lo siento.
> Momo2


 
Lo que quiso decir Jazik es que el acento *tónico* de *primer* recae en la última sílaba. Según las normas ortográficas,  al terminar  la palabra aguda en consonante distinta de *n* o *s *so se coloca la tilde.  Pero esto nada tiene que ver con la entonación de la palabra.

Saludos,

Mangato


----------



## Pinairun

En mi entorno y en los juegos de niños, cuando se trata de ponerse a la fila para comenzar a saltar a la cuerda, o cosas así, el que tiene interés en ser el primero suele gritar: ¡Pr*í*mer!, ¡Pr*í*mera!.

Nada gramatical, pero así lo dicen. 
Lo bueno es que cuando los adultos nos ponemos a hacer lo mismo participando en sus juegos lo decimos igual: ¡Prímera!


----------



## pickypuck

Yo lo de prímera no lo he oído nunca pero prímer o segun son de lo más común en los juegos infantiles.

Saludos.


----------



## ivarias

jazyk said:


> Pero en Argentina parece común decir _la primer_ seguido de sustantivo femenino.


 

Si, si, no solo en Argentina, también en México se usa muchísimo y en muchos otros países; Puerto Rico, por ejemplo.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina nadie dice _la_ _primer dama_, y es muy raro _la primer vez._


----------



## maibruny

SweetEssence said:


> Hola amigos! Este es mi primer thread en un foro, sepan comprender si tengo algunos errores...
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Cuál de las dos opciones es correcta?
> ¿La PRIMER alumna o la PRIMERA alumna?
> Gracias!


 
Sin duda alguna, lo correcto es decir: LA PRIMERA ALUMNA.


----------



## flacagi

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Este es un frangmento de lo que estoy redactando: 

Esa verosimilitud se quiebra con la primerA mención del protagonista de una segunda historia. 

He buscado en la Rae y otros diccionarios y no me queda claro cuál es la forma correcta, ¿primer mención o primera mención?


----------



## Violo*

Primera. Mención es un nombre femenino.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Se me ocurre que ha habido un cruce con _mejor_, y de ahí el arcaísmo. Como cita Toño, _primer _es apócope que debe concordar *solamente *con sustantivos masculinos, *nunca* con femeninos, si se pretende la corrección.

Saludos.


----------



## LCD

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Cómo se dice?

primer carrera o primera carrera
primar campaña o primera campaña

Muchas gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Primer, apócope de primero/a, sólo se usa el apócope ante sustantivos masculinos y singular.

Del DPD:
*primero -ra*. *1.* Adjetivo ordinal que significa ‘que ocupa el primer lugar en una serie’. Se apocopa en la forma _primer_ cuando precede a un sustantivo masculino singular, aunque entre ambos se interponga otra palabra: _el primer ministro, mi primer gran amor._ La apócope es opcional si _primero_ aparece antepuesto y coordinado con otro adjetivo: _«Schoenberg_ [...] _escribe como si fuera el primero y último día de la creación»_ (Melo _Notas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«El final absurdo de su primer y último amigo lo dejó indiferente»_ (Jodorowsky _Pájaro_ [Chile 1992]). La apócope ante sustantivos femeninos es un arcaísmo que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_la primer vez_.

Primera carrera, primera campaña.

Saludos


----------



## LCD

A ver si entendí:

¿Las dos serían correctas entonces? ¿La 'a' es opcional cuando el sustantivo es femenino?
primer carrera o primera carrera

Mil gracias Paco..


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

No, todo lo contrario. Cuando es femenino siempre primera.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, la _forma femenina_, vaya delante, detrás o donde sea _sólo tiene una forma_ *primera*. 
El que tiene un alomorfo situacional (precediendo al núcleo sustantivo) es el _masculino_ *primero*, que en este caso de precedencia usa el alomorfo *primer*.


----------



## rojel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Alguien prodría ayudarme con esto? Aunque mi lengua es el castellano (de Argentina), tengo dudas acerca de si se dice _primera ciudad_ o _primer ciudad_. La gente usa las dos opciones indistintamente, pero no sé si es correcto.

Gracias!


----------



## BelenTranslations

Si el sustantivo (ciudad) es femenino, el adjetivo (primer/a) debe coincidir con él, (salvo excepciones) yo también decía "primer ciudad" pero me di cuenta con el corrector de Word que se dice "primera". Si lo buscas en Google verás que hay aprox. 168.000 para primera ciudad y 39.000 para primer ciudad.


----------



## rojel

En un principio, lo razoné igual que vos. Pero después dudé. No se si el corrector de word es inefable, pero es una buena fuente. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fer BA

BelenTranslations said:


> *Si lo buscas en Google verás que hay aprox. 168.000 para primera ciudad y 39.000 para primer ciudad*.


 
Belén:

Hace poco, en un hilo del foro English-Spanish alguien explicó que las cantidades de que arroja Google en la primera página son _truchas. _Esto es, Google aplica un algoritmo y deduce una cantidad que nada tiene que ver ni con las entradas que ofrece ni con la verdadera cantidad que hay en la red. El truco consiste en ir a la última página de la búsqueda de Google y ver allí la cantidad real de entradas que encontró.

primer ciudad -840 entradas
http://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sour...er+ciudad"&start=900&sa=N&fp=51c2c5654ae7c0f7

primer ciudad - 910 entradas
http://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sour...ra+ciudad"&start=900&sa=N&fp=51c2c5654ae7c0f7

En los foros de Google -en inglés- esto está también explicado.


----------



## rojel

Escalador: la verdad es que revisé, pero la respuesta que más me aclaró el asunto y de la que más aprendí fue la de Agró, en este mismo hilo. Gracias a todos. El tema quedó muy claro.


----------



## ultravioleta

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola queridos amigos del foro,

Debo escribir "primer área"? o "primera área"?

Me disculpo con este pobre pretexto: es viernes a la noche.

Buen fin de semana 

UV


----------



## miguel89

Hola ultravioleta:
Según la RAE, acá en Buenos Aires, año 2010, algunos somos arcaicos porque:


> La apócope ante sustantivos femeninos es un arcaísmo que debe evitarse en el habla culta actual: *la primer vez.


Fuente

Por lo tanto: normativamente, se debe escribir *primera área*.


----------



## Calambur

> Debo escribir "primer área"? o "primera área"?


*primera área*


----------



## Valtiel

Lee *esto*.

Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Muchas gracias! a todos


----------



## romimita

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Y la palabra escolta? Debería llevar primera? Si, no?


----------



## Agró

romimita said:


> Y la palabra escolta? Debería llevar primera? Si, no?


Dependerá de cómo se use "escolta", si como masculino o femenino. El DRAE solo la trae como femenino (por tanto "primera escolta", pero muy a menudo se usa como masculino, en el sentido de "guardaespaldas"; en este caso, "primer escolta".


----------



## romimita

Sería para mí, porque yo fui primera escolta de la bandera papal jeje, entonces primera escolta


----------



## Herenya

Si se refiere al individuo que hace la escolta (el escolta) o si se refiere a la escolta como grupo, como una compañía.


----------



## Pinairun

Del DRAE, artículo modificado:


> *5. *com. Persona, frecuentemente soldado o policía, que escolta algo o a alguien por razones de seguridad



El primer escolta, la primera escolta.


----------



## eyePod

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

Yo sé que hay varios hilos sobre este tema pero no me quedó claro.  En Milenio Televisión (noticiero producido en México) ví este titular:

Lanza cuarta misión espacial
China: Viaja primer mujer de origen chino

Ví en otros hilos que el RAE dice que es correcto, no es necesario decir primera mujer.  Pero me suena raro y no puedo encontrar la regla en la RAE.


----------



## jorgema

Lo encuentro siempre en textos provenientes de México (como los titulares de noticiarios de los que habla eyePod). Parece que ahí es completamente común y hasta estándar. Acá en Estados Unidos se escucha a veces, justamente por la influencia mexicana en los medios de comunicación hispanos. A mí me suena rarísimo.


----------



## Calambur

eyePod said:


> China: Viaja primer*a* mujer de origen chino
> 
> Vi en otros hilos que el RAE dice que es correcto, no es necesario decir primera mujer. Pero me suena raro y no puedo encontrar la regla en la RAE.


No sé cuál podrá ser la última directiva de la RAE (ni me interesa), pero en tu ejemplo es 'primer*a'*.
Para más dato:





> Del DUE.
> *primer *adj. Apóc. de «primero», usado delante de un nombre masculino.


----------



## ramariel

¿Y qué hacemos con una PM? ¿La primera ministra? A mí me suena mejor la primer ministra.


----------



## Vampiro

ramariel said:


> ¿Y qué hacemos con una PM? ¿La primera ministra? A mí me suena mejor la primer ministra.


Tienes que ponerte de acuerdo y ser consecuente.
O dices "la primera ministra", o dices "la primer ministro" (forma que yo prefiero)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aviador

Para mí no hay duda; lo correcto es la forma plena "primera" ante sustantivos femeninos como "mujer". La forma apocopada, además de parecerme inapropiada, me suena muy mal.
Hay otra cosa que en el texto sobre el que consultas, eyePod, me parece mal; el uso de "lanzar" como intransitivo: "Lanza cuarta misión espacia China...". El verbo "lanzar", como transitivo que es, necesita un complememto directo; se lanza algo. Se trata de esto o de que olvidaron el sujeto o lo pusieron al final: "China". Ahora bien, si "China" no es el sujeto, sino el adjetivo de "primera misión espacial", no debería llevar mayúscula.
Todo lo anterior me hace sospechar que el texto fue redactado por alguien que no es hispanohablante.


----------



## duvija

Una vez aceptado 'primer' en casos especiales, puede generalizarse a todos. No caminamos con gramáticas en la cabeza y hablamos demasiado rápido como para pararnos a pensar. 
¡Pensá antes de hablar!, imposible.


----------



## Lurrezko

De acuerdo, Duvi, pero para mí es algo tan "antinativo" como decir que ella es una _buen _mujer. Aunque hable sin pensar, cosa que hago a menudo, ni se me pasaría por la cabeza.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Decir **primer mujer* es tan solecista como decir **buena hombre*. Y punto. Otra cosa son las hablas iletradas, o el español de traducción automática.
¿Dó van los benditos correctores de piel cerúlea, pitillo eterno y cierto olor a ginebra, que en covachuelas tachaban, anotaban, reconducían textos descuidados?


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> ...y hablamos demasiado rápido como para pararnos a pensar.
> ¡Pensá antes de hablar!, imposible.


Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Yo puedo hablar rápida o lentamente, según me cuadre, pero pienso lo que voy a decir y cuido las formas.


----------



## Vampiro

Vaya uno a saber de qué pasquín proviene la frase.
No concuerdo en absoluto con que no es posible pensar al hablar rápido, hay cosas que yo no diría ni con mi estado de consciencia alterado (léase borracho)
Acepto sí que al hablar se puede meter la pata, pero en un texto escrito, y más aún de un medio informativo, me parece impresentable.
Saludos.
_


----------



## jorgema

Lo que me extraña es que no hayan aparecido más foreros mexicanos para hablar de este tema. Como dije antes, me da la impresión de que el uso de "primer" delante de un sustantivo femenino es un uso estándar en el español mexicano a todo nivel. _Primer semana, primer vez, primer persona, primer medida, primer noticia_ y otros pares similares los he escuchado de labios de presentadores de noticias, actores, comentaristas deportivos, políticos y deportistas mexicanos.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> ...me da la impresión de que el uso de "primer" delante de un sustantivo femenino es un uso estándar en el español mexicano a todo nivel.


No sólo mejicano, por aquí es habitual -en lenguaje de presentadores de noticias, etc.-. No digo que todos hablen así, pero sí muchos.


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> No sólo mejicano, por aquí es habitual -en lenguaje de presentadores de noticias, etc.-. No digo que todos hablen así, pero sí muchos.



Vaya, Calambur; no tenía idea de eso. ¿Es también habitual en el habla del resto de la gente, de a pie? Aquí en Nueva York se lo escucho a todos mis conocidos mexicanos, y apostaría a que ninguno diría una sola vez "la primera persona" o "la primera mujer". En cambio en mi país es un uso casi desconocido, a no ser por alguno que otro que copie lo que escucha en la TV.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> Vaya, Calambur; no tenía idea de eso. ¿Es también habitual en el habla del resto de la gente, de a pie?


Pues, a mí me parece que sí, que está muy generalizado -me refiero al habla rioplatense-. 
Esperemos que aparezcan otros foristas de la zona, a ver qué perciben ellos.


----------



## duvija

Siempre digo que no se puede predecir para dónde va a zafar un idioma. Y no sólo eso, sino que no se debe preguntar  '¿por qué sucedió el cambio?' porque la respuesta es 'porque sí'. Pero en este caso, tenemos la razón por la que el cambio se pueda dar. Ya existe el primero/primer, y eso se puede extender a primera/primer sin ningún inconveniente, dado que es solamente deletar la vocal final. ¿No les gusta que el mismo idioma les de la respuesta de por qué 'tanta gente habla mal'?


----------



## Aviador

Calambur said:


> Pues, a mí me parece que sí, que está muy generalizado -me refiero al habla rioplatense-.
> Esperemos que aparezcan otros foristas de la zona, a ver qué perciben ellos.


Mi primer contacto con este fenómeno fue a través del dialecto rioplatense y siempre me pareció una característica particular de él hasta que después lo oí también en los doblajes mexicanos para televisión.


----------



## oa2169

Este hilo me trae a la memoria cuando viajó Laika al espacio: La *primer perra* puesta en órbita.

¿Debí haber escrito "primera perra"? Claro que sí, pero por estos lados se escucha mucho eso de "primer" con un femenino.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Veo que está bastante más extendido de lo que había creído. No recuerdo que en mi país fuera algo común, de hecho no se me viene ningún ejemplo a la mente. El argumento que da Duvija, de que podría tratarse de una extensión al femenino del apócope me hace pensar si no sería posible que con esa lógica se pudiera decir también _"la tercer oportunidad"_ o _"la tercer mujer de la fila"_, después de todo, se borra la misma vocal final (por cierto, duvija, ¿_deletar_?)

EDITO
Estoy leyendo la versión online de un periódico limeño (_Correo_), y acabo de encontrarme justamente con un ejemplo de "la primer mujer". Aunque este diario no se destaca precisamente por su corrección idiomática, creo que es una prueba de que el fenómeno se está extendiendo.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> _"la tercer oportunidad"_ o _"la tercer mujer de la fila"_


Por aquí también se dice.


----------



## pelus

En mi zona (central del territorio argentino) se oye más la discordancia que la concordancia.
Y hasta me animo (conscientemente) a decir que las primeras ganan lejos.

Es común oir "la primer mujer",  "la primer jornada",  "la primer salida", etc.  
Lo mismo ocurre con otro ordinal: *tercer.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y pronto se extenderá esta analogía solecista a los adjetivos en -*ero*, -_*era*_ en posición determinante y oiremos cosas como *_*postrer*_ y lo que venga. 
La mayoría de los hablistas y plumíferos de los medios de comunicación y del doblaje deberían volver a la primaria y estudiar los solecismos vulgares o iletrados del español. 
Una cosa es el registro oral del día a día y otra el registro estándar, letrado, de la lengua, que es el que se debía seguir en los medios de comunicación, aunque, ¡cómo no!, respetando los idiotismos y otras fraseologías de las distintas variedades de español, que no son incorrecciones en su zona dialectal.
Que se compren el Diccionario de dificultades del español de Manuel Seco, ¡no es tan caro, carallo!


----------



## oa2169

XiaoRoel said:


> Y pronto se extenderá esta analogía solecista a los adjetivos en -*ero*, -_*era*_ en posición determinante y oiremos cosas como *_*postrer*_ y lo que venga.



Ya se oye. Hay una canción de Javier Solís (mexicano) "No quiero verte llorar",  que dice en alguna parte:

"Si tú lo quieres mi amor 
Me voy de ti para siempre 
Dejando un beso en tu frente 
Como *postrer bendición*"

Un abrazo.


----------



## andres65

Aunque yo también considero anómalo decir la "primer" vez, no es exclusivo de los mexicanos. Tambíén lo utilizan argentinos y uruguayos. Yo tuve (aquí en Venezuela) un profesor de origen uruguayo que decía por ejemplo, la "Primer" Guerra Mundial. Se supone que existe el femenino de primer o primero, que es, primera. Ignoro si es que en castellano antiguo se decía la "primer" vez, pero no deja de sonar raro.


----------

